

A collection of iPhone apps screwed over by Apple - thelittleappdev
http://screwedbyapple.tumblr.com

======
bane
In other words, a collection of mobile apps that could find a good home on
Android.

~~~
ihuman
Or Cydia

~~~
thelittleappdev
Surprisingly, the rejections seem to have demotivated a lot of these from
bothering to port them to Android or even put them in Cydia. The world of
Cydia is still mysterious to a lot of developers and people we talk to are
confused about how to even package applications properly for Cydia.

------
lreeves
Interesting, how did TrapCall even work?

~~~
Lucky225
It still works, by forwarding unanswered calls to their number where it routes
through a toll-free that they pay for the incoming call to unmask the number.

~~~
lreeves
Wow, that's actually really clever! I'd pay for that Ina heartbeat.

